# East coast



## Wathyank (Jun 8, 2019)

Off up east coast thornwick bay upwards. Just fancy 10 days up there to see some coves we have not visited before seen some posts about north landing where I was heading but looks like you will be moved on. Scarborough sealife is one we have used before and pub next to it for tea and toilet. We are 8.5 metres with scooter on back. Anyone got any safe suggestions thanks tony


----------



## Makzine (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Jun 8, 2019)

Scabby at sea life is still good as far as I’m aware


----------



## jeanette (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper: if it’s just to stay for a night come out of Scarborough towards Cayton Bay holiday Park at the roundabout take the first left there is a cul-de-sac overlooking the sea, I’ve seen a few Motorhomes parked there.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Wathyank (Jun 9, 2019)

jeanette said:


> Hi and :welcome::camper: if it’s just to stay for a night come out of Scarborough towards Cayton Bay holiday Park at the roundabout take the first left there is a cul-de-sac overlooking the sea, I’ve seen a few Motorhomes parked there.



Thanks will give it a try


----------



## mickymost (Jun 10, 2019)

Wathyank said:


> Thanks will give it a try



Bridlington car park by tesco,behind station small charge but safe and easy walk to seafront:dance:


----------



## jann (Jul 14, 2019)

Is this still possible?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 15, 2019)

jann said:


> Is this still possible?



Jann if you are refering to me and Bridlington yes its possible we were there two weeks ago..

atb Michael


----------

